# Wie öffne ich per Link ein neues Fenster? (Tutorial)



## Klon (8. Oktober 2000)

Oft gesehn, beim klick auf ein Link öffnet sich ein neues Browserfenster.
Tragt dazu in den Linktag ein * "target=_blank" *das sieht dann so aus:

<a href="euredatei.html" *target=_blank*>

Aufwendiger ist es wenn ihr dem Fenster einige Eigenschaften zuweisen wollt, wie zum Beispiel eine bestimmt Größe oder wenn ihr die Toolbar unterbinden wollt und Ähnliches. Dabei hilft JavaScript. In dem Bereich zwischen den beiden Tags  <head> und </head> schreiben wir ein kleines Script das dann bei einem Klick auf das entsprechnde Link gestartet wird. Hier ein Beispiel:

*
<script language="JavaScript"> 
function Neues_Fenster()
{
window.open("welcome.html", "NeuesFenster1","width=800, height=600,resizable=no");
}
</script>
*
Das Link dazu:
<a href="*javascript:Neues_Fenster()*"> Neues Fenster</a> 

Dieses würde jetzt ein Fenster öffnen, das die Größe 800*600 hat die auch nicht verändert werden kann (resizeable=no).
Ausserdem hat es weder Statusbar, noch Toolbar, da diese Eigenschaften beim "window.open" Befehl immer auf "no" stehen solange man sie nicht im Script ausdrücklich mit "yes" declariert.
Weitere Eigenschaften die ihr für ds neue Fenster festlegen könnt:

locationbar - Eingabefeld für URLs
menubar     - Datei, Bearbeiten, Ansicht... das Menü eben
status      - Soll das neue Fenster eine Statusleiste haben?

Es gibt noch ein paar mehr Eigenschaften, allerdings sind die zu speziel als das ich sie hier aufführen möchte. Wenn dennoch Fragen sind können diese gern in einem neuen Thema gestellt werden.

Gruß, 
   Klon


----------



## Atti (1. Juni 2001)

ok, also im head hab ich dann folgendes stehn:

</script>

<script language="JavaScript"> 
function Neues_Fenster() 
{ 
window.open("guestbook/index.php3", "NeuesFenster1","width=800, height=600,resizable=no"); 
} 
</script> 

und mein link zu dem guestbook ist dieser:

<a href="guestbook/index.php3" onMouseOut="MM_swapImgRestore()" onMouseOver="MM_swapImage('guestbook','','images/button-guestbook-rot.gif',1)"><img name="guestbook" border="0" src="images/button-guestbook.gif" width="68" height="15"></a>

nur wo genau geb ich dann dort diesen tag ein :

<a href="java script:Neues_Fenster()"> Neues Fenster</a> 

also, wie der link normal sein müsste.


----------



## Klon (1. Juni 2001)

Tasuch dein Guestbook Link gegen folgendes aus:

<a href="java script:Neues_Fenster()" onMouseOut="MM_swapImgRestore()" onMouseOver="MM_swapImage('guestbook','','images/button-guestbook-rot.gif',1)"><img name="guestbook" border="0" src="images/button-guestbook.gif" width="68" height="15"></a> 



Wenn du grade anfängst HTML zu lernen, und danach siehts aus, solltest du den WYSIWYG Editor erst mal bei Seite legen, SelfHTML zur Hand nehmen und mit einfachen Sachen anfangen.

Thx.
Klon


----------



## Atti (2. Juni 2001)

ok, ich frag scho ned mehr. thx für die lösung.


----------



## Dunsti (3. Juni 2001)

*Fragen sind ausdrücklich erlaubt*

Klon hat mit Sicherheit nicht gemeint, daß Du hier nix mehr fragen sollst.
Das Problem ist nur, daß, wenn Du einen HTML-Editor verwendest, dieser meistens irgendwelchen Code zu deinem Quelltext hinzufügt, den man anschließend meist nicht versteht.

HTML zu lernen ist nicht schwer, und wir alle haben einmal angefangen. Dieses Forum soll bei entsprechenden Fragen helfen, und wenn Du *selbst* programmierst, kannst Du auch was lernen draus. Über Editoren lernst Du aber von der Programmierung nix ...  

Sorry, war jetzt etwas off topic in diesem Thread (please don't flame me) :-- 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Klon (3. Juni 2001)

Danke Dunsti so ist es.


----------



## Atti (3. Juni 2001)

sehsch auch so. nur mich graut es immer vor den codezeilen. hatte damals scho vor basic ehrfurcht ohne ende.. 

aja, das klappt irgendwie ned. der link führt ned zum guestbook. hmm..


----------



## Dunsti (3. Juni 2001)

noch ein Tip:
in dem <A href="javascript: ..."> muss das Wort javascript natürlich zusammengeschrieben werden.

dieses Forum schreibt *javascript* im Code immer in zwei Wörtern.

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Atti (3. Juni 2001)

joah. auch das klappt nun. aber das meinte ich auch mit der ehrfurcht vor codes. wegen son beschissenen leerzeichen ging dat ned.


----------



## Klon (3. Juni 2001)

Gut aufgepasst Dunsti, klasse den Bug meld ich gleich mal. Son schit da verzweifeln sicher Haufenweise die User am Script weil ein Leerzeichen eingefügt wurde AAARGSGRMPFL


----------



## Dunsti (3. Juni 2001)

*Bug oder Nicht Bug ?!?*

ich denke mal, daß das kein Bug sondern Absicht ist ... ???

Gruß


----------



## Atti (3. Juni 2001)

ähm.. ist mir eben grad aufgefallen. nachdem sich nun das fenster inder vorgegenen grösse geöffnet hat.... hmm.. die scrollbalken sin ned mehr da?


----------



## Dunsti (3. Juni 2001)

probiers mal damit:


```
window.open("guestbook/index.php3", "NeuesFenster1","width=800, height=600,resizable=no,scrollbars=yes");
```

Gruß


----------



## Atti (3. Juni 2001)

danke es funzt


----------



## gremmlin (19. Juni 2001)

*bei jedem link?*

muss ich jetzt das javascript für jeden neuen link den ich auf der gleichen site erstelle neu mit dem neuen link in den headtag schreiben?


----------



## Klon (19. Juni 2001)

So wie es da oben steht: Ja

Man kann natürlich auch im Script die URL durch eine Variable ersetzen und dann einfach von jedem Link eine Variable übergeben lassen.

Möchte das vielleicht jemand anders in einem Tutorial verfassen in einem neuen Thread? Wäre klasse ich hab nicht so die Zeit diese woche.

Greets,
Klon


----------



## gremmlin (19. Juni 2001)

jojoj....das wird wieder eine hacken....ok danke auf jeden fall, das mit den variablen hab ich mir eh auch schon überlegt aber ich werds mal so machen...zum glück gibts ja strg+c u. strg+v befehle  
mfg, -grmln-


----------



## mister_ed (19. Juni 2001)

*also*

Du kannst das script auch auslagern und dann in den head schreiben:
<script language="JavaScript" src="scripte/popup.js"></script>

In die popup.js schreibst du dann z.B.:


 /* Info-Fenster */ 

function InfoFenster(URL) 
{
day = new Date();
id = day.getTime();
eval("page" + id + " = window.open(URL, '" + id + "', 'toolbar=0,scrollbars=0,location=0,statusbar=0,menubar=0,resizable=0,width=500,height=235,left=10,top=245');");
   }


und für die einzelnen Links z.B.:
<a href="javascript:InfoFenster('info/blobbyvolley.html')">Info</a>

so hab ich das bei meinen Popup-Fenstern gemacht. Du kannst die Variabeln natürlich deinen Wünschen entsprechend ändern.
Die Sache mit day=new Date(); etc. kann ich allerdings nicht genau erklären, da ich das script von ´nem Freund habe,   aber vielleicht hilfts ja weiter...


----------



## christof.work (19. Juni 2001)

*Ueber den Rest der nicht bekannt gegeben werden soll*

Hi Bored...

Da waren zu Beginn des Tut´s noch einige Moeglichkeiten angesprochen die KLON nicht ausquatschen wollte ...
Ich bastle gerade an einer HP und bekomme drei popup´s die sich dummerweise ueberlagern, wie gebe ich also an, wo auf der Bildschirmoberflaeche die Fenster geoefnnet werden sollen? Wer sichs mal ansehen will http://www.foelsen.de

tanx 2 U

Christof


----------



## mister_ed (19. Juni 2001)

*ich sach mal so:*

window.open("http://www.foelsen.de/poll.html","Navigation","height=290,width=135,
left=pixelangabe,top=pixelangabe");


----------



## christof.work (19. Juni 2001)

*Boah das geht aber fix*

Danke mister_ed -


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (1. Juli 2001)

also bei mir tuts nich (sorry for nerving klon und quen  )

also das steht bei mir im head :


<script language="JavaScript"> 
function Neues_Fenster() 
{ 
window.open("*main.htm*", "NeuesFenster1","width=800, height=600,resizable=no"); 
} 
</script>  


so und der link is 


<div align="center"><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"> <a href="java script:Neues_Fenster()">enter</a> 


was mach ich da genau falsch


----------



## Quentin (1. Juli 2001)

main.htm muss vorhanden sein - sonst gibts kein popup
 javascript ist eigentlich ein wort, das leerzeichen dazwischen musst du rauslöschen

bei mir funktioinert der code den du gepostet hast....


----------



## ephiance (23. September 2001)

ich check des nich ich hab mir alles mindestens 10 mal durchgelesen und auch genau überprüft aber wenn ich bei mir auf den link klicke kommt kein neues fenster...nix kommt dann  
ich habe bei dem bild auf dem der link liegt noch das fade java script kann es daran liegen das ich 2 von den dingern benutze??


----------



## xamunrax (14. Juni 2002)

*prob*

hi ich habe das mit dem popup ja soweit verstanden ausserdem ist es ja eigendlich nicht schwer aber wenn ich mein popup so starten will :


<a href="JavaScript:window.open('abc.htm', 'asd','width=800, height=600,resizable=no,scrollbars=yes'); ">Hitr</A>


öffnet er ein neues fenster aber macht bei meinen MAIN fenster das:

[object]

also meine page sehe ich dann nicht mehr und ich kann keinen java script in meinen HEAD rein bauen weil dieses Hyperlink in einer PHP datei kontruiert wird und mit hilfe von Platz haltern an meine HTML datei geschickt wird und von diesen HYPERLINKS gibt es ca 700 auf meiner page die zu unterschiedlichen sites führen...


ThX im vorraus...


.:Ra:.


----------



## Quentin (14. Juni 2002)

wenn das auftritt machst du einfach einen kleinen umweg:

<a href="javascript:;" onclick="[deinpopupcode]"


----------



## NwdxLoCo (26. November 2003)

Hiho...

Ich habe diese Java Script ausprobiert ... und ist echt super... Nur ich möchte noch weiter solche fenster verlinken...

Da ich wenig mit Java gemacht habe bzw garnix *G*.... habe ich nur gemerkt ...
<script language="JavaScript">
function Neues_Fenster()
{
window.open("*koni.html*   ", "NeuesFenster1","width=350, height=400,resizable=no");
}
</script>

Das die link sich alle auf die Rot Markierte Seite sich bezieht, wie kann ich es verändern das ich zu andere link andere Seite benützen kann....


----------



## Xaicon (26. November 2003)

SO.

```
<script language="javascript"> 
function Neues_Fenster(url)
{
window.open(url, "NeuesFenster1","width=800, height=600,resizable=no");
}
</script>
```
Die Links dazu:

```
<a href="javascript:Neues_Fenster('koni.html')">Koni</a> 
<a href="javascript:Neues_Fenster('lala.html')">lala</a> 
<a href="javascript:Neues_Fenster('http://www.tutorials.de')">tutorials</a>
```


----------



## ShadowMan (9. Dezember 2003)

Hi zusammen!

Probiere das alles jetzt auch schon seit ein paar Stunden und irgendwie wills ned klappen! Wäre echt super nett wenn sich mal jemand den Code ansehen könnte:



```
<script language="JavaScript"><!--
// --- New Window function ----//

function Neues_Fenster() 
{
  window.open("index.htm","Fenster","width=1000,height=720,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,status=no,location=no,menubar=no");
}


// -->
</script>


<area target="_blank" coords="157, 279, 355, 299" shape="rect" a href="javascript:Neues_Fenster()" </a>
```


Damit z.B. gehts:

onClick="Neues_Fenster()"

Aber dabei wird die Hand über einem Link nicht mehr angezeigt!

Grundsätzlich ist dazu zu sagen, dass ich eine Grafik habe, und unsichtbare Felder unter die Buttons gelegt habe. Ob's daran liegt? Bei dem Code oben öffnet er zwar ein neues Fenster, aber das ist unformatiert und noch mit Menü usw. und es kommt nicht die URL sondern im neuen Fenster steht: javascript: ........


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Shadow ;-]


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (10. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
das Javascript war schon richtig - nur beim Imagemap war ein Fehler drin. Versuchs mal so:

```
<script language="JavaScript">

function Neues_Fenster(){
  window.open("index.htm","Fenster","width=1000,height=720,scrollbars=no,resizable=no,toolbar=no,status=no,location=no,menubar=no");
}

</script>
...
<area coords="157, 279, 355, 299" shape="rect" href="index.html" onClick="Neues_Fenster(); return false;">
```

bye


----------



## ShadowMan (10. Dezember 2003)

Hi Andreas!

Danke für deine Hilfe, aber habe leider immernoch das gleiche  wie vorher! Aber macht nichts...habs jetzt so eingestellt das der die Seite bei Buttondruck neu lädt und ein Popup öffnet! Merkt man eh nicht 

Lieeb Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## SanFranNinersFan (1. Juli 2004)

Zwar ein alter Thread, aber irgendwie scheint mir meine Frage hier rein zu passen.

Ich möchte von einer HTML-Seite aus, auf der ein Mannschaftsfoto eines Handballteams abgebildet ist, bei Klick auf die Namen der einzelnen Spieler ein neues Fenster öffnen in der Größe 300x300 Pixel, das genau in der Mitte des Bildschirms zu sehen sein soll. Soweit, so gut, das bekomme ich hin. Wie aber schaffe ich es, dass auch für User, die JavaScript nicht aktiviert haben, diese Spielerinfos angezeigt werden? Sie sollen dann im selben Frame erscheinen, in dem die Seite mit dem Mannschaftsfoto zu sehen ist.

So sieht mein Code derzeit aus:


```
<html>
<head>
<title>Test</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
<!--  function fenster(winname,wintitel,breite,hoehe)
{ var links=screen.width/2-breite/2;
  var oben=screen.height/2-hoehe/2;
  NewWin = window.open(winname, wintitel, "width="+breite+",height="+hoehe+",top="+oben+",left="+links+",toolbar=0,location=0");
}
//-->
</script>
</head>
<body>
<a href="" OnClick="javascript: fenster('datei.html','Titel',300,300)">Neue Datei in neuem Fenster</a>
<p>
<noscript>
<a href="datei.html">Dateiaufruf ohne javascript</a>
</noscript>
</p>
</body>
</html>
```

Der Javascriptcode ist aus einem Tutorial hier. Wenn ich js eingeschaltet habe wird auch nur der Link "Neue Datei in neuem Fenster" angezeigt. Schalte ich aber js ab, dann werden beide Links angezeigt. Es soll aber natürlich nur der Link im noscript-Bereich angezeigt werden.

Weiß jemand Rat? Wäre für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (1. Juli 2004)

Hi,

klar wird auch der erste Link angezeigt - steht ja ganz normal im Body.

Ich würde es mal damit versuchen, die entsprechende Zeile von JS in das Sokument schreiben zu lassen:
	
	
	



```
document.write("<a href='OnClick='java script: fenster('datei.html','Titel',300,300)'>Neue Datei in neuem Fenster</a>);
```
wobei zu beachten ist, dass nur beim Laden der Seite Zeilen mit
document.write() hinzugefügt werden können - ansonsten wird der aktuelle
Inhalt der Seite überschrieben.
..aber da lässt sich bestimmt was basteln.

Gruß


----------



## SanFranNinersFan (2. Juli 2004)

Hmm, funktioniert leider nicht. Wo soll das denn eigentlich in den Code rein, den ich weiter oben gepostet habe, und wie? Sorry, dass ich so blöd frage :-(  aber ich habe mit javascript eigentlich gar nichts am Hut, brauche es aber für diese eine Funktion auf dieser einen Seite.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (2. Juli 2004)

Hi,

folgendermaßen klappt's bei mir:
	
	
	



```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript">

function fenster(winname,wintitel,breite,hoehe) {
  var links=screen.width/2-breite/2;
  var oben=screen.height/2-hoehe/2;
  //alert("HALLO");
  NewWin = window.open(winname, wintitel, "width="+breite+",height="+hoehe+",top="+oben+",left="+links+",toolbar=0,location=0");
}
var wincomm="fenster('datei.html','Titel',300,300)";
document.write("<a href='#' OnClick="+wincomm+">Neue Datei in neuem Fenster</a>");

</script>
<body>
<p>
<noscript>
<a href="datei.html">Dateiaufruf ohne javascript</a>
</noscript>
</p>
</body>
```

Wie es ausschaut, wenn in Deinem Dokument vor dem Link noch mehr
Inhalt steht, kann ich nicht genau sagen, da die vom JS geschriebene Zeile
ja an den Anfang der Seite geschrieben wird. Notfalls müsstes Du alles,
was vor dem Link kommen soll, in Variablen packen und ebenfalls mit
document.write in die Seite schreiben lassen....
... oder jemand, der mehr von JS versteht als ich, kennt eine andere Antwort  

Gruß


----------



## Fabian H (2. Juli 2004)

Non-JS Kompatiblitaet bei _window.open_ macht man am Besten so:

```
<a href="datei.html" onclick="window.open('datei.html', 'foo', 'bar'); return false;">
```
Da braucht man nichts mit _write_ rumfummeln 


Ps: Du haettest dafuer ruhig einen neuen Thread aufmachen koennen.


----------



## siR_jayMz (3. Juli 2004)

```
<a href="datei.html" onclick="window.open('datei.html', 'foo', 'bar'); return false;">
```


erm, frage... wie kann man hier die Scrollbars wieder hinzufügen? :-(


----------



## Fabian H (3. Juli 2004)

Was meinst du?

Du weisst schon, dass du auch deine eigene Funktion da reinbauen kannst?

```
<a href="datei.html" onclick="fenster('datei.html','Titel',300,300); return false;">
```


----------



## siR_jayMz (3. Juli 2004)

ja, aber geht das so einfach mit "scrollbars=yes" ?!


----------



## Fabian H (3. Juli 2004)

Die Parameter fuer _window.open_ gibt es bei SelfHTML:
http://www.selfhtml.net/javascript/objekte/window.htm#open


----------



## siR_jayMz (3. Juli 2004)

wenn die damit  würden 

geht leider nicht , so wie's beschrieben is...

IE 6.0 / FireBird 0.9


----------



## LuckyAuktion (14. September 2004)

*geht nicht*

Hallo,

Ich habe dieses Script auch mal getestet, bekomme es aber bei mir leider nicht ans laufen...
Woran kann das liegen? Der IE sagt mir wenn ich den Link der das neue Fenster öffnen soll anklicke das Fehler auf der Seite bestehen und bricht ab...
Hier mal das was ich in mein Script hineingeschrieben bzw. kopiert habe...
mfg und Danke im vorraus

>>> im head <<<

<script language="javascript"> 
function Neues_Fenster()
{
window.open("http://www.lucky-auktion.de/support2/index.htm","Live Support","width=800, height=600, resizable=no");
}
</script>

>>> im body <<<

<a href="javascript:Neues_Fenster()"> <img border="0" src="http://www.lucky-auktion.de/banners/livesupport.gif" width="93" height="34"></a> 

Wo ist der Fehler


----------



## Fabian H (14. September 2004)

Der Fenstername (zweiter Parameter von _open_) darf keine Leerzeichen enthalten.

Und bevor das mit dem Thread hier noch ausartet, schließ ich ihn mal lieber.
Es gibt ja immer noch Google und die Suchfunktion, und wenn die nichts helfen, kann man ja auch einen neuen Thread aufmachen.


----------

